# [ISP3] SuExec + FCGI erzwingen



## xploded (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne SuExec und FCGI für alle Domains erzwingen. Es soll gar keine Möglichkeit geben, daß zu ändern.

Wie kann ich das erzwingen?

Gruß

xploded


----------



## mare (8. Mai 2011)

Indem du zum Beispiel die anderen Optionen im HTML Template ausblendest. 
(Ist aber nicht Updatesicher)


----------



## Till (9. Mai 2011)

Erstelle die Webseite als administrator, dann kann der Kunde die Optionen nicht ändern.


----------

